# When do babies stop using play mat/gym??



## sunshine114

LO has always enjoyed his playmat but as he is getting longer he is starting to physically outgrow it, and I'm wondering about getting him the fisher price rainforest one for Christmas as it is bigger and it looks like there is more for LO to interact with as he grows than the one he currently has. My question is would it be worth it? Is he likely to use it for much longer? He uses his one now every day.


----------



## binxyboo

i have a large colourful one from Ikea.
i can't post pics just yet as I m on my phone.


----------



## sunshine114

binxyboo said:


> i have a large colourful one from Ikea.
> i can't post pics just yet as I m on my phone.

Does he still use it lots?


----------



## Natnee

Well we've not used ours for weeks, as Belle has been sitting unaided since 22 weeks. I had been just sitting her on the floor on a blanket with toys.... until the other day I realised her play mat came apart. So the 'over head' bit came off. So now she has the mat part to sit on, which has a few things on it she can interact with (mirror, crinkly noises, squeaker) 

So, I think depends on when your LO wil start sitting, how much you are prepared to pay, but also might be worth seeing if you can get one that comes apart so you can continue using the mat even after outgrowing the over head bit, iykwim!


----------



## sunshine114

Natnee said:


> Well we've not used ours for weeks, as Belle has been sitting unaided since 22 weeks. I had been just sitting her on the floor on a blanket with toys.... until the other day I realised her play mat came apart. So the 'over head' bit came off. So now she has the mat part to sit on, which has a few things on it she can interact with (mirror, crinkly noises, squeaker)
> 
> So, I think depends on when your LO wil start sitting, how much you are prepared to pay, but also might be worth seeing if you can get one that comes apart so you can continue using the mat even after outgrowing the over head bit, iykwim!

Thanks for that, I don't think it will be long before he is sitting, he's almost there now... Hmmmm back to the drawing board, need to think of something else for christmas


----------



## Szaffi

She used it until she was able to constantly roll off of it and discover things - about 5-6 months old, tops.


----------



## polo_princess

Id say 5-6 months is when most grow out of them :)


----------



## binxyboo

sunshine114 said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> i have a large colourful one from Ikea.
> i can't post pics just yet as I m on my phone.
> 
> Does he still use it lots?Click to expand...

everyday. It doesn't have thee gym attachements. It is just a big playmat. We sit on it in th lounge with his toys.


----------



## ellie27

Once LO can roll or sit up on their own they will not be as interested. I would not buy the other one!:flower:


----------



## scq09

My LO really doesnt like her playmat anymore. She goes on it for about 10 minutes a day but then starts crying until I take her off. I am thinking about taking off the toys over head and just using the mat.


----------



## sunshine114

Thanks for the advice, I'll have a look round for something else instead x


----------



## hannahR

Hazel stopped liking hers a few weeks ago. ( She is 22 weeks now) She would rather sit in her bouncy chair or bumbo! xx


----------



## GingerNut

DD is 21.5 weeks and has the rainforest one. She still likes lying in it for ages, but if I hold her sitting up in it she likes that too as it's a different perspective. I'd say she'll be using it till she can crawl.

My friend's DS loved it too when he visited, till he crawled and found better things to do! Even at 10 months, he'd explore it.


----------



## lauzliddle

Molly hasn't played with hers for about 2 months since she started rolling over and is now sitting unaided so I have now passed it on to my sister for her LO :)


----------



## hivechild

Ronan still plays with his at 9+ months. He doesn't lay on it or anything but he sits and likes to figure out the toys and bars and listen to the music, and then to tip the whole thing over onto his head...:rolleyes:


----------



## Sugarmuppet

I bought Gaby the ikea one yesteday. Its great! Wish we had bought it ages ago! 

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90132732


----------



## katy1310

Sophie's 8 months but should just be 5 months (we go by 5 months for developmental milestones) and she still likes her mat. We had to get her a bigger one with more things to keep her occupied because the first one she had only had about 4 toys on it and she was getting bored. She is still pretty small (still in 0-3 month clothes) so size isn't an issue...she does roll off it but still loves to play with the things on it when she rolls back on again! We also sit her in her bumbo so she can sit and bat at the toys that hang.


----------



## bbyno1

I have the rain forest one and Aliyah is very nearly too tall for it already (but she is a long baby lol) once she is fully sitting up i don't think she will be in the slight bit interested and that will be weeks away i think x


----------

